# Steam knob



## Flanners (Mar 21, 2011)

The steam knob on my Gaggia Classic is loose, have looked and the metal spring that helps the knob attach itself to the male part of the steam valve is not working/missing, so the knob is loose, working but loose. Any replacement ideas or fixes?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Not sure I understand, as there's no spring on the plastic steam knob on my classic, and wasn't on my old one either (I recently got a new one). It just slides on and off the valve.

They're about £5 from Mark (Gaggiamanualservice), so perhaps just try a new one?


----------



## bobbytoad (Aug 12, 2011)

there is a metal retainer clip to the rear of the knob to allow it to grip the valve spindle - i've had one of these basically rust away.

As above got my replacement one from Gaggiamanualservice (complete knob with clip)


----------



## Flanners (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes the metal bit has rusted away, will contact said chap and get a new one. Thanks guys.


----------

